# [LVM2]se charge pas au démarrage (résolu)

## giims

Bonjour, j'ai terminé l'installation de ma gentoo cependant au boot les partitions lvm n'ont pas été monté.

Le fichier fstab est correct.

J'ai configuré le noyau avec genkernel car je pensait que cela venait du fait que je l'avais configuré à la main mais non.

quand je fait un "lvs" j'obtient 

```
LV        VG   Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert

  distfiles vg   -wi-ao  8.00g

  home      vg   -wi-ao 300.00g

  opt       vg   -wi-ao  8.00g

  portage   vg   -wi-ao  8.00g

  tmp       vg   -wi-ao  8.00g

  usr       vg   -wi-ao 200.00g

  var       vg   -wi-ao  8.00g

  vartmp    vg   -wi-ao  8.00g
```

 ce qui montre que les volume logiques sont bien là. Il y a bien les option dolvm et dodmraid sont bien présente dans grub.conf.Last edited by giims on Fri Aug 26, 2011 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## giims

Personne ne peut m'aidé?  :Sad: 

----------

## truc

On n'a vraiment rien pour t'aider là, donne nous au moins à manger les messages importants du processus de démarrage

----------

## giims

 :Embarassed:  Quelles sont les fichiers qu'il faut?

----------

## truc

raconte nous précisément ce qui se passe lorsque tu démarres

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LV        VG   Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
> 
> ...

 

...et qu'ils sont utilisés ("o").  Par quoi ?  Si ils ne contiennent pas des FS montés, ils sont peut-être des éléments de RAID ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelles sont les fichiers qu'il faut?
> 
> 

 

/etc/fstab, pour commencer

----------

## El_Goretto

Le service LVM est bien démarré automatiquement au boot? Le fichier /etc/lvm/lvm.conf est bon?

----------

## Poussin

Petite précision sur le message de El_Goretto. Comme il le dit, le service LVM doit être lancé au boot (le Runlevel!).

Tu peux nous donner le contenu de ton répertoire /etc/runlevels/boot/ ?

----------

## giims

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses, donc le fichier fstab :

```
/dev/md1          /boot                   ext2  defaults,noatime  1 2

/dev/md3          /                       ext3  noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2         none                    swap  sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/sdb2         none                    swap  sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/vg/usr       /usr                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/portage   /usr/portage            ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles  ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/home      /home                   ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/opt       /opt                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/tmp       /tmp                    ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/var       /var                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/vartmp    /var/tmp                ext2  noatime         1 2
```

Ses volumes logiques sont sur /dev/md4 qui est une partition raid0 avec lvm2.

Normalement le service est bien démarrer automatiquement au boot puisque j'ai fait un 

```
rc-update add lvm default
```

Au démarrage le système démarre mais ne monte pas les partitions lvm donc le système n'est pas complet le clavier n'est pas en français l'interface réseau eth0 ne fonctionne pas et tout ce qui est lancer par "rc".

Le repertoire /etc/runlevles/boot contients les programmes lancer automatiquement au boot ajouter grâce à la commande "rc-update"? car si c'est le cas je ne vois pas syslog-ng dhcpcd lvm et net.eth0

Le contenue de /etc/runlevels/boot :

```
 total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Aug 24  2011 bootmisc -> /etc/init.d/bootmisc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Aug 24  2011 fsck -> /etc/init.d/fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Aug 24  2011 hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Aug 24  2011 hwclock -> /etc/init.d/hwclock

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Aug 24  2011 keymaps -> /etc/init.d/keymaps

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug 24  2011 localmount -> /etc/init.d/localmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Aug 24  2011 modules -> /etc/init.d/modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Aug 24  2011 mtab -> /etc/init.d/mtab

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Aug 24  2011 net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Aug 24  2011 procfs -> /etc/init.d/procfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Aug 24  2011 root -> /etc/init.d/root

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Aug 24  2011 swap -> /etc/init.d/swap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Aug 24  2011 sysctl -> /etc/init.d/sysctl

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Aug 24  2011 termencoding -> /etc/init.d/termencoding

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Aug 24  2011 urandom -> /etc/init.d/urandom

```

Last edited by giims on Fri Aug 26, 2011 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Hop, on sort le lien de migration baselayout2/openrc ^^ : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Depuis la migration, lvm (et d'autres trucs, voir la lien) doit être au runlevel boot et non default

----------

## giims

merci poussin je me penche sur le lien tout de suite car j'en est pour un moment je ne parle pas bien l'anglais.

Edit : version française trouver  :Smile: 

2e Edit: problème presque résolu le claviers est en qwerty obliger de taper loadkeys fr comment faire pour que ce soit automatique?

3e edit : je n'avais pas changer la variable keymap dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

----------

